# ADD 1" IN A DAY



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont get excited on on about adding an inch to your arms.....

Years ago i read a book regarding carrying out many various types of curling for your biceps over a period of one day. Apperantly this method can add an inch to your arms. Again ive recently read another book which also says that this method can add an inch too your arms...

So basically i would like to hear from anyone who may have tried this out, and did you benefit from this. Would you hold onto the gains and when would you carry out this day to stop overtraining.

I currently train as follows :

MON

chest

shoulders

triceps

WED

abs

legs

FRI

back

biceps

forearms

Using the above workout i would assume if i was to give this one day training a go, i would spend FRIDAY doing my biceps and when it comes time for the normall friday workout i would just train my back. This would give me all weekend to rest the arms....Or would you carry out the day on a totally different day. HOPEFULLY THIS ALL MAKES SENSE 

Obviously if any of you dont think this method works then also let me know, im just curious as to if it works or not and if it does would you keep the gain on your arms......


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would be shocked if you kept anything on your arms by doing that. Maybe you'll shock them into a little growth, but a keepable inch.. no way.

Yes you'll probably be pumped and will be an inch bigger for that day, but it will soon go at best. At worst you'll end up overtraining your biceps vastly.

If you're desperate to give this a try, do it instead of your friday workout, not in addition (no way would you get a good back workout after frying your bis anyway).

But IMO stick to the compounds. Less is more for smaller muscle groups.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

What you say does makes sense i just thought it may be worth a go, lets say you did get a 1" gain, but as you say mainly a pump, after everything settled would you not even lets say gain 1/2 or even 3/4" or would the whole thing just be pointless....Its just that i have read this a few times so just wondered if it was worth a go


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I really doubt you'd keep anything at all. I've never heard of anyone getting solid keepable results from this kind of thing. But if you want, give it a try, measure your arms a week later, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Workouts like this can be (could be?) helpful if you have heavy & thick fascia in your arms but I'd rather just stretch right each time myself post sets to release the fascia.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ChefX said:


> Workouts like this can be (could be?) helpful if you have heavy & thick fascia in your arms but I'd rather just stretch right each time myself post sets to release the fascia.


Chef dude whats "fascia" mate?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

fascia is the sheath that surrounds the muscle, on a celluar level it is stronger than steel. it can if tight milit muscle size and strength (plus shape)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

is that true that on a molecular level its stronger than steel? thats amazing


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yes it literally is stronger than steel on a *cellular* level

Fascia - A sheet of fibrous connective tissue enveloping, separating, or binding together muscles of the body.

3 types

Epimysium wrapping around whole muscles,

the perimysium enveloping bundles of fibers called fasicles,

and finally the endomysium which surrounds each individual fiber.

Because fascia is so tough, it doesn't allow the muscle  room to expand. It is like stuffing a large pillow into a small pillowcase. The size of the muscle won't change regardless of how hard you train or how well you eat because the connective tissue around your muscles is constricting the muscles within.

The best example of this is the calf muscle. The lower leg is riddled with fascia because of its tremendous weight-bearing duties in the body. It is because of this fascia that many trainers have great difficulty developing their calves.

The solution is stretching.

Using the pillowcase example from above, imagine you can expand the size of the pillowcase by stretching it. Suddenly, the pillow within has more room and will expand to fill that new space.

By stretching your muscles under specific conditions, you can actually stretch your fascia and give your muscles more room to grow.

The key to effective fascia stretching is the pump. The best time to stretch to expand the bags that are holding in your muscles is when your muscles are pumped up full of blood.

When your muscles are fully pumped up, they are pressing against the fascia. By stretching hard at that time, you increase that pressure on the fascia greatly, which can lead to expansion of the fascia.

Fascia stretching is more rigorous than regular stretching but the results can be amazing. When you stretch hard enough to cause the fascia to expand, you will really feel it! When you are stretching the fascia, you should feel a powerful pulling sensation and pressure as the muscle works against the fascia to expand it.

Be sure you do not stretch so hard that you cause the muscle to tear or cause injury to yourself. You will rapidly learn to distinguish the difference between a good stretch and a bad stretch. You should not feel any sharp pain, just a steady pull.

IMO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice post ChefX. Click here.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice article chef, amazing and shocking all at the same time. Like house of the dead on a sunday morning.

TOO MUCH, TOO MUCH Winger, stop it with that bitch.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> TOO MUCH, TOO MUCH Winger, stop it with that bitch.


My bad.....


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

no worries, most of that was pirated anyway and then some adjusted to fit what I wanted LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> no worries, most of that was pirated anyway and then some adjusted to fit what I wanted LOL


No way, nobody on this board would do that................as if.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

as if, LOL


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn! Though you meant add an inch somewhere else in a day

sounds like a load of bollox to me. I add about 3/4 inch when my arms are pumped then after about an hour they are back to near enough normal. The body just don't grow that much muscle in a day surely. To add an inch on your arms I read that you would probably need about 8-10lbs gain in wight.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I wasnt saying that this would work, i was just wondering if any one had tried it. I find it weird how nobody on this forum has though as it is in very many different books and apparently proven to work  Maybe i will give it a miss for now but come the summer i might give it a go and see what happens....

YOU NEVER KNOW EH..................


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thing is tyson, a lot of this stuff is in all the muscle mags, they print what you want to hear. Its unbelievable what mens-fitness and the likes of others print and claim to work. Take the supplements in the book for instance, they say every supplement will be guraranteed to work and put 10lbs solid muscle mass in 4 weeks, yeah right! 

Give it a go by all means, it might work for some marginally, but i doubt it.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok B$LL?CKS to it then at least you all have saved me wasting my time.....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TYSON said:


> I wasnt saying that this would work, i was just wondering if any one had tried it. I find it weird how nobody on this forum has though as it is in very many different books and apparently proven to work  Maybe i will give it a miss for now but come the summer i might give it a go and see what happens....
> 
> YOU NEVER KNOW EH..................


Been there done that got the t-shirt got the results and even posted on the board about it.

So just refresh your memory here`s the 3 one day bulking routines I`ve used in the past and got results from.

Calves first



> Train em heavy at the gym then the next day get up and do 100 standing toe raises against a wall.
> 
> Next day train em heavy again followed by 100 reps the next morning and so on for 2 weeks then rest a week and see the results.
> 
> ...


Now thighs



> I wouldnt advice doing both together but here goes.
> 
> You need a hamper of food as you`ll be in the gym for quite a few hrs,lmfao.
> 
> ...


And at long last biceps



> The only arm routine I can remember using is to do a set of curls for biceps every half hour throughout the day,so you need a day when you know your going to be at home or in the gym(if you own one).
> 
> You do one heavy set 8-10 reps then next time round do one high rep set 30-50 pumping reps and just repeat the sequence throughout the day.


And just to clarify it didnt come from a poxy fitness mag it came straight from the lips of an ex mr olympia conteder who i have the utmost respect for.

At the end of the day tyson if you have an idea try it,f^ck what everybody else says just go to the gym and "TRY IT"what have you got to loose but a couple of hrs or even a day??????

"Dont put off to tomorow what you can do today"

If I had done what every other to55er had told me to do I would never have gotten anywhere other than a state of "ever decreasing circles" and never stepped on stage.

There are those that do & those that`ll say they`ll do

Be a do`er :bounce:



> they say every supplement will be guraranteed to work and put 10lbs solid muscle mass in 4 weeks, yeah right!


There is actually a bulgarian style of training/eating that`ll put 4lbs on ya in 10 days.

How do I know??????

Cos I tried it and so did a mate.

A tip to everybody and anybody

Dump all the new mags and buy the old ones you`ll learn 10 20 50 100 times more information in a shorter amount of time and I dont give a sh!te about what people say about all info in mags is twisted bullsh?t,it isnt it just takes a little bit of brainpower(which a lot of people are unwilling to use nowadays,they would rather somebody do all the work for em)

"Nothing new under the sun has been invented just REDICOVERED" repackaged given a fancy name and people jump on the bandwagon and get charged a fortune for it,lmao what suckers.  :bounce:


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey ONE SMART COOKIE did the results last?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> Give it a go by all means, it might work for some marginally, but i doubt it.


nice post cookie, like i said.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

OSC, cheers for that, its nice too see some one stand up and be counted, so to speak, got a cycle coming up next week but when thats all done and dusted i may well give it a go...Been waiting for a response like that for ages

NICE ONE


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Dump all the new mags and buy the old ones you`ll learn 10 20 50 100 times more information in a shorter amount of time and I dont give a sh!te about what people say about all info in mags is twisted bullsh?t,it isnt it just takes a little bit of brainpower(which a lot of people are unwilling to use nowadays,they would rather somebody do all the work for em)
> 
> "Nothing new under the sun has been invented just REDICOVERED" repackaged given a fancy name and people jump on the bandwagon and get charged a fortune for it,lmao what suckers.  :bounce:


OSC, does it again. Why the fcuk doesn't Old School Cookie have a courner? All I see is OSC posting less and less!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Havent heard much from you either Winger.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> Havent heard much from you either Winger.....


I have been pretty busy, lots of porn out there.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TYSON said:


> OSC, cheers for that, its nice too see some one stand up and be counted, so to speak, got a cycle coming up next week but when thats all done and dusted i may well give it a go...Been waiting for a response like that for ages
> 
> NICE ONE


Dump the cycle and try the routines first with some good food and sound supplements,that way you wont have something else come up as an excuse for not trying.

"Dont put off till tomorow what you can do today"

As for standing up and being counted,lol,nice one like it.



> Give it a go by all means, it might work for some marginally, but i doubt it.


That is why you fail because you let doubt creep in,appraoch it with the attitude that " IT WILL WORK" and you`ll get somewhere and probably a lot faster than you are now.



> Hey ONE SMART COOKIE did the results last?


Yes and i wouldnt have psoted about them if they werent.



> Been waiting for a response like that for ages


I was going to say a lot lot more but didnt as I would have probably have got banned for saying what I really really think about tha twoddle thats floating about at the moment on a lot of boards.

What I will say is if anybody has got half a brain and a few quid to spare there is a guy advertising a sh!tload of mags in the for sale forum they should spend the money on buying all those mags up instead of some poxy supplements or yet more f^cking gear or GH or IGF^cking F1,you`ll get more for your money and probably more information that will give you longterm results rather than the quick fix that drugs give you.

And before anybody asks I havent bought them myself(even though i would like to)due to the simple fact I`m skint at the moment and family and food come before everything else,but they would be nice to add to the other 600 I has stashed away.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> but they would be nice to add to the other 600 I has stashed away.


I bet Winger has more than 600 magazines stashed away, of a different kind of course.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

TYSON said:


> OSC, cheers for that, its nice too see some one stand up and be counted, so to speak, got a cycle coming up next week but when thats all done and dusted i may well give it a go...


Tyson if you do give it a go then post up what results you get please


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Just forked out over £300 for everything i need for this cycle so beleive me i will be doing it lol.....will start a thread on monday regarding how i get on with the cyle m8.....


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Mis read thread sorry, yes when i give the day bicep bash i will let you know how i get on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ironball said:


> I bet Winger has more than 600 magazines stashed away, of a different kind of course.


More like 60 gigs..


----------

